# Cannot connect to Wireless router



## TroubleGum (May 3, 2005)

Hi all,

Here goes;

1 computer with windows 2k pro - cabled
1 laptop with windows xp home - wireless (IEEE 802.11b Minipci card 7007)
1 belkin 54Mbps 802.11g wireless ADSL/cable router
1 D-Link DSL-300T Ethernet Modem

The D-Link DSL Modem is installed, configured and working fine. This is plugged into the ethernet port of the router.

The win2k machine is wired to the router and has an assigned IP from the router, and is working on the net.

The wireless adapter on the laptop is configured to let windows configure the settings, and set to automatically connect to any available network. However the wireless adapter isn't picking up any available networks.

The Belkin wireless's current config is as follows;
Channel & SSID
Wireless Channel - 11
SSID - belkin54g (default)
Wireless Mode - 54G LRS
Broadcast SSID - Ticked
Protect Mode - Off
Turbo Mode - Off

Security
Security Mode - Disabled

I have tried the Wireless mode on both 54G Auto and 54G LRS, I have tried changing the Channel on both the network adapter and the router to no avail. The wireless cannot find any networks to connect to, so when you click on advanced, I have even added the belkin54g to the list of preffered networks, but it still doesn't find any networks. What is strange though is that in the preffered networks, the icon when you first open the advanced settings has a red bit on the arial, however when you try to refresh the available networks, the icon changes to an arial with a ring around it (don't know whether this might help)

I am beggining to get to the end of my tether with this as the only other solution that I can think is that the built in WiFi adapter may be shot, but don't have another wifi adapter to try atm. The laptop also has a network card and will work when it is cabled so network settings appear to be ok.

Cheers in advance as any help would be greatly appreciated

TG


----------

